# Phrag Andean Fire



## TDT (Feb 9, 2013)

[Phrag lindleyanum 'Vickie' x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS]

I love this plant, probably my favorite, most reliable bloomer in my collection. It's been open for about 10 days now and will flower for 2-3 months.


----------



## raymond (Feb 9, 2013)

very nice


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2013)

gorgeous plant and wondeful flowers!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 9, 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## iBreed (Feb 9, 2013)

Great deep color, nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2013)

Good read -- this is a nice one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 10, 2013)

A beauty!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 10, 2013)

very nice and big


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome number of blooms. The color and shape is nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 10, 2013)

That is lovely; good growing! :clap:


----------

